# Überhitzung......



## Sebaz (13. September 2002)

Schönen guten Tag zsammen,

also, ich habe mir vor kurzem eine AOpen MX400V mit 64MB gekauft, die nur mit einem Passivkühler ausgestattet ist. Jetzt habe ich durch Zufall festgestellt, dass die Karte im PC richtig heiß wird. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass mein Rechner erstens 24h am Tag läuft und zweitens ziemlich vollgestopft ist (2HDDs, CD-Rom, Brenner, 2Netzwerkkarten, Tv-Karte, Soundkarte, GraKa...).

Nun meine Frage: Ist es sinvoll, sich einen extra GraKa-Kühler zu kaufen??? (Gehaüselüfter hab ich schon.) Oder gibt es da andere Alternativen???

Jetzt schon mal Danke für die Tipps!!!

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## eViLaSh (13. September 2002)

haben sich ersichtliche probleme ergeben ? (grafikfehler, plötzliche PC-abstürze ?)

im allgemeinen hält eine GPU mehr hitze aus als ne CPU, also wenn sie nicht wirklich 70-80°C hat, dann brauchst du keinen Aktivkühler


----------



## Eyewitness (13. September 2002)

Meine Grafikkarte ist auch ziemlich heiß geworden durch den 24-Stunden Dauerbetrieb, allerdings hatte es im Endeffekt keine Auswirkungen auf meine Rechnerperformance. Nachdem ich dann zum Test einen aktiven Kühler draufgepappt habe, hat sich nix geändert. Scheint so, als wären die Grafikprozessoren etwas standfester als normale CPU's.


----------

